# Spoon Deli, New Park Road, and other local shops



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wanted to say a few words in praise of this lovely little deli which sometimes gets overlooked being tucked away on New Park Road.  And before I start can I say that I am not involved in the business in anyway.  I've become friendly with the lovely Nell, the owner, simply through being a customer.  This has also been cleared with editor.

I try to use local shops where I can and I'm lucky to live on New Park Road.  My end of the road, the Brixton Hill end, is blessed with some fabulous local businesses.  

There's McKays Hardware Store where, knowing nothing about DIY, I can go in and ask daft questions to my hearts content without ever feeling patronised.  And that's quite a thing ime.  The store is like a tardis and I swear there is nothing they don't stock!

Then there's the New Park Greengrocers, run by the lovely Lawrence.  They do a fantastic range of produce with Lawrence able to offer advice on how to cook more exotic veg.  He'll also tell you what's seasonal, what's been grown in the UK, what's particularly tasty at the moment, etc.  He's got a decent organic range going on in there and some really nice flowers.

We're also lucky to have a few good general stores where I buy most of my groceries, including big bags of Basmati rice far cheaper than you could ever get it in Tesco's.

And if anyone has had a big night out the night before the fantastic Door Step Cafe is now open 7 days a week for an emergency fry up.

Finally, there's Spoon.  Open just over a year, Nell has built up a lovely business with a loyal bunch of customers.  She's an experienced pastry chef so bakes the most amazing cakes, especially the brownies which have been mentioned on this thread before.  There's fantastic fresh bread, an excellent range of cheeses, lots of goodies for those with a sweet tooth, and a wide range of cured meat.  She's recently started offering line caught fish as well.  I had a dover sole the other day - it was lush!

The other brilliant thing about having her here is that we have somewhere local to go if we want a decent coffee.  When the weather's nice I love sitting out the front of the shop nursing a coffee and chatting to Lawrence at the green grocers next door.

I went in the other day because I wanted some pictures of the place.  Here are a few for those of you that haven't been in:



























So, erm that's it really.  Just a few words in praise of local businesses, and one in particular.  Use 'em or lose 'em folks.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 17, 2008)

I keep meaning to pop down there, but it's virtually in Streatham


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I keep meaning to pop down there, but it's virtually in Streatham



SW2 4UN

You're an SW9-er at heart

Erm, I'm guilty as well. Used to live off NPR a couple of years ago and used to go to Lawrence's a lot. Does the chemist still stock some health foods? They used to have a decent range of things.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks nice, but it's practically in Brighton!


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> SW2 4UN
> 
> You're an SW9-er at heart
> 
> Erm, I'm guilty as well. Used to live off NPR a couple of years ago and used to go to Lawrence's a lot. Does the chemist still stock some health foods? They used to have a decent range of things.


The chemist does still do that, but they've moved onto Brixton Hill, a bit up from the small Sainsbury's.  However there's another chemist that's opened at the bottom of Alexander Dumas House (next to The Telegraph) which does a smaller range of health food stuff.  They're happy to order things in for you as well.


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

editor said:


> Looks nice, but it's practically in Brighton!


Shut it you!


----------



## christonabike (Dec 17, 2008)

It's great

The greengrocers next door fulfils all my coriander needs as well

Also, there are pubs in the area

It's good down this end of Brixton/Streatham/Brighton


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

bollocks  

it's just round the corner from me and it's still Brixton 

it's nice too. i rarely go cos I can rarely afford it, but it's lovely stock


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

brix said:


> The chemist does still do that, but they've moved onto Brixton Hill, a bit up from the small Tesco.  However there's another chemist that's opened at the bottom of Alexander Dumas House (next to The Telegraph) which does a smaller range of health food stuff.  They're happy to order things in for you as well.




Don't you mean Sainsburys? Tesco is on the South Circular unless they've sprouted another on the Hill that I haven't noticed.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

editor said:


> Looks nice, but it's practically in Brighton!



How's things in Watford?


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> Don't you mean Sainsburys? Tesco is on the South Circular unless they've sprouted another on the Hill that I haven't noticed.



Doh!  Yes I do.  Will edit.  Ta.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2008)

Funnily enough went in there yesterday after buying a Xmas tree.  Bought a black pudding and some Brindisa chorizo.  I liked the look of the cheese but I didn't need any so exercised some rare self-control. 

I'd go more often but it's not really local to me.


----------



## Andy the Don (Dec 17, 2008)

Can I just mention the Hand in Hand on New Park Road; a great pub with pool table, table football and an excellent juke box (5 picks for £1). Now my favourite pub in Brixton since the Sultan has become wing-nut central.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

I was in the Hand last night. And about 3 nights last week 

Sultan's not too bad for a late drink, or early in the week when you can have the place to yourself and play pool and choose all the music


----------



## tarannau (Dec 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> SW2 4UN
> 
> You're an SW9-er at heart



How dare you?


It's just that in my mind, proper Brixton Hill only runs up to approximately the George 4th/Southside, just before the wasteland bit. Past that and the suburbs lie.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> How dare you?
> 
> 
> It's just that in my mind, proper Brixton Hill only runs up to approximately the George 4th/Southside, just before the wasteland bit. Past that and the suburbs lie.




Sits back and waits for the Wastelanders.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 17, 2008)

SW9, SW2, SW2b (Aka Wasteland)

The Hand sounds excellent. I may have to catch one of them bus things Southwards.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> SW2b (Aka Wasteland)



Tempted to send The Minx a PM


----------



## tarannau (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess my boundaries to 'propah' Brixton run to comfortable walking distance from the town centre/market. If you're able bodied and catch a bus up regularly you've virtually a commuter from the suburbs.


I suspect I'd view things more charitably if I was a keen cyclist.


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> SW9, SW2, SW2b (Aka Wasteland)
> 
> The Hand sounds excellent. I may have to catch one of them bus things Southwards.



The Hand is an excellent pub.

And if we are a 'wasteland' mad: ) then we're a wasteland with some very nice shops (including a deli!).  There may be a a couple of delis in the market now but one of them is full of braying Claphamites (clue: not Rosie's).  You get none of that up the hill and shopping is a pleasurable experience with no young 'Tarquins' (plus annoying parents) to get under your feet!  Up here lies civilisation, innit.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

<applauds>


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> <applauds>



<bows>


----------



## tarannau (Dec 17, 2008)

Ah, civilisation like the South Circular and a drive thru Macdonalds.

I will, however, doff my hat to the excellent sounding range of local shops in Elm Park. Nowt to criticise with that, even if it does reinforce my view of the area as something of a distant zone in need of a differentiating postcode.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2008)

brix said:


> The Hand is an excellent pub.
> 
> And if we are a 'wasteland' mad: ) then we're a wasteland with some very nice shops (including a deli!).  There may be a a couple of delis in the market now but one of them is full of braying Claphamites (clue: not Rosie's).  You get none of that up the hill and shopping is a pleasurable experience with no young 'Tarquins' (plus annoying parents) to get under your feet!  Up here lies civilisation, innit.



But then we've had the excellent A&C Continental on Atlantic Road for, like, forever.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ah, civilisation like the South Circular and a drive thru Macdonalds.
> 
> I will, however, doff my hat to the excellent sounding range of local shops in Elm Park. Nowt to criticise with that, even if it does reinforce my view of the area as something of a distant zone in need of a differentiating postcode.



NEW Park.

Not Elm Park

you north london dullard


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

Ms T said:


> But then we've had the excellent A&C Continental on Atlantic Road for, like, forever.




Ah yes, good point - that is a lovely shop 

But there *are* a large number of Claphamites in central Brixton on a weekend.  Esp. since Franco Manca's was featured in Observer Food Monthly.  Don't get me wrong, I think the food there is outstanding.  But if I am just trying to go shopping in the market. and I have to get past that queue of people waiting to be seated and braying on about property prices, I get quite 

You don't get none of that up here.  It's an oasis!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

I live very close to the Spoon deli and frequent the place, in fact if you're ever there just after 6pm on a weekday evening you might even see me there or at the veg shop next door.

I love the place, although my wallet often suffers for a day or so afterwards.  Plus, Nell is cute.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I live very close to the Spoon deli and frequent the place, in fact if you're ever there just after 6pm on a weekday evening you might even see me there or at the veg shop next door..



<buys gun>



ajdown said:


> .  Plus, Nell is cute.



(((Nell)))


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> <buys gun>



Now, now.

Play nicely please.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

Ms T said:


> But then we've had the excellent A&C Continental on Atlantic Road for, like, forever.



The Mediterranean shop on Streatham High St is ace - vats of olives and loads of cheeses and sausage/meats for the Polish with a bakery/butchers next door.  I'm so glad that shop exists 

The shopping in Streatham's really not that bad at all


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> How's things in Watford?


Hi

What's your nearest rail station?

I rest my case.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I live very close to the Spoon deli and frequent the place, in fact if you're ever there just after 6pm on a weekday evening you might even see me there or at the veg shop next door.
> 
> I love the place, although my wallet often suffers for a day or so afterwards.  Plus, Nell is cute.



Hmm.. do you drink in any of the Pubs on NPR????


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2008)

PieEye said:


> The Mediterranean shop on Streatham High St is ace - vats of olives and loads of cheeses and sausage/meats for the Polish with a bakery/butchers next door.  I'm so glad that shop exists
> 
> The shopping in Streatham's really not that bad at all



That is a good shop. And the greengrocers across the road is also excellent.  And I am a also a big fan of the British Heart Foundation Bookshop.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2008)

What time do they all shut though?


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

Med shop is open until 11pm I think.  It's always open late in any case.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Hmm.. do you drink in any of the Pubs on NPR????



The last time I went into a pub was October, and that was in Somerset.  Never been to any of the pubs on New Park Road, as I don't drink alcohol I can think of better things to do than spend silly money drinking _anything _in a pub when I can have something at home for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

phew


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> The last time I went into a pub was October, and that was in Somerset.  Never been to any of the pubs on New Park Road, as I don't drink alcohol I can think of better things to do than spend silly money drinking _anything _in a pub when I can have something at home for a fraction of the price.



I think you're sort of missing the point of a pub...


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

brix said:


> I think you're sort of missing the point of a pub...



Not really.

Very few of my friends are drinkers, or live in the immediate area, so there wouldn't be much reason to go out with them to the pub.

I'm in a relationship so I don't need to go out 'on the pull', nor to 'score some gear' as I don't do drugs.

Can't think of any other reason to go to a pub.  

However, at least you only have to fight through the smokers at the door now, rather than spending the whole evening suffering second hand smoke.


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Not really.
> 
> Very few of my friends are drinkers, or live in the immediate area, so there wouldn't be much reason to go out with them to the pub.
> 
> ...



Yep, you've definitely missed the point.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

Care to enlighten me then, o wise one?


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Care to enlighten me then, o wise one?


No, 'cause then you might realise what you're missing out on and turn up in The Hand in Hand


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

It's unlikely, to be honest, although I might just come along one night to annoy you unless you tell me.


----------



## Not a Vet (Dec 17, 2008)

AJ, I'm curious, have you ever drunk alcohol? Do you not like the taste or is it a lifestyle choice?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> AJ, I'm curious, have you ever drunk alcohol? Do you not like the taste or is it a lifestyle choice?



Bit of both really.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Funnily enough went in there yesterday after buying a Xmas tree.  Bought a black pudding and some Brindisa chorizo.  I liked the look of the cheese but I didn't need any so exercised some rare self-control.
> 
> I'd go more often but it's not really local to me.


I served you.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

editor said:


> Looks nice, but it's practically in Brighton!


I travel to work there and I've stopped getting allitude sickness.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> I served you.



you back then? I'll come say hello


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> I served you.



You work in Spoon?  Which one are you?  I probably know you.


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> You work in Spoon?  Which one are you?  I probably know you.




Don't tell him Pike!


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2008)

(((linerider)))


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> I served you.



Hello.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> you back then? I'll come say hello


I've been here all along,I work mornings mon,tues and wed,and abit longer thurs and fridays.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

Well assuming it isn't Nell, I've seen a black woman and a white guy working in there, plus Nell's partner/boyfriend/whatever he is dropping by from time to time, so it doesn't give many options.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2008)

brix said:


> Don't tell him Pike!


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Hello.


funny old world.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> You work in Spoon?  Which one are you?  I probably know you.


I'm Nellys Delis Belly.


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


>



I thought it was funny too!


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> (((linerider)))


Crawler.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2008)

so, linerider, you should know what time Spoon shuts?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> I'm Nellys Delis Belly.



... assume that you're the guy then, because he's generously proportioned?


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> so, linerider, you should know what time Spoon shuts?


7pm weekdays,6pm saturday and about 3pm sunday(but sundays only till xmas)


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> ... assume that you're the guy then, because he's generously proportioned?



Yep I'm fat.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 17, 2008)

You know me too.  I bought you back some cider from a trip to the west country earlier in the year.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

It's like This Is Your Life


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> 7pm weekdays,6pm saturday and about 3pm sunday(but sundays only till xmas)



Thanks.   


I don't often get home in time to visit in the evenings but I might pop up on a Saturday in the new year.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's like This Is Your Life



It's called community, unlike that SW9 where people just push past you on the way in an out of House of Bottles ( @ linerider)


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's like This Is Your Life


I know you.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> It's called community, unlike that SW9 where people just push past you on the way in an out of House of Bottles ( @ linerider)


I'm just supporting a Local business,rather than a big brewery.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> I'm just supporting a Local business,rather than a big brewery.



Nice

Must pop up and see you now I know your hours.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> Nice
> 
> Must pop up and see you now I know your hours.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Thanks.
> I don't often get home in time to visit in the evenings but I might pop up on a Saturday in the new year.



I know you!



twisted said:


> It's called community, unlike that SW9 where people just push past you on the way in an out of House of Bottles ( @ linerider)



I know you!



linerider said:


> I know you.




and I know you!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2008)

show off.


We should all hang out at Spoons. 

It'll be like Desmond's


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I know you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God you get about a bit don't you.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

And very nice it was too.


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> You know me too.  I bought you back some cider from a trip to the west country earlier in the year.



And very nice it was too


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

So good I said it twice.


----------



## brix (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> So good I said it twice.



I was wondering what you were on about to start off 

Anyway, back on topic, I've just realised that I forgot to mention Nell's fantastic home-made mincepies.  That's *home-made *mincepies folks.  Nom, nom, nom....


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Right - well I feel left out, so I may well cycle up to Spoon in the New Year myself.

Unless you can persuade Nell to come open up in the plethora of empty shops that now litter the bottom end of Tulse Hill by the Hobgoblin.  A popular and much loved local deli partnership was rumoured to be opening up a 2nd branch here but it doesn't seem to have happened - so please tell Nell to bring her brownies down here.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2008)

ajdown said:


> The last time I went into a pub was October, and that was in Somerset. Never been to any of the pubs on New Park Road, as I don't drink alcohol I can think of better things to do than spend silly money drinking _anything _in a pub when I can have something at home for a fraction of the price.


 
 I'm very glad I don't know you. When I thought I might.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> How dare you?
> 
> 
> It's just that in my mind, proper Brixton Hill only runs up to approximately the George 4th/Southside, just before the wasteland bit. Past that and the suburbs lie.


 

Just found this after a certain poster grassed you up  




twisted said:


> Sits back and waits for the Wastelanders.


 

Thanks for grassing tarannau up Twisted, I'd never have known how much he was slagging off us genteel Hill folks if you hadn't pointed me in the right direction


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Fucking snitch, no honour etc etc. That Twister probably doesn't even love his mum.


No idea where you live really though Minnie. Are you a wastelander?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Fucking snitch, no honour etc etc. That Twister probably doesn't even love his mum.


 


Probably not, he's always grassing me up to landlord of my pub 




> No idea where you live really though Minnie. Are you a wastelander?


 
No, I live in Brixton Hill proper 

Quimmy's one though


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

(((Quim)))

Trapped between the bright lights of Brixton town and the pleasant suburban outcrop of New Park Road, stuck on a stretch of A road reminiscent of bits of Streatham and Norbury.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> (((Quim)))
> 
> Trapped between the bright lights of Brixton town and the pleasant suburban outcrop of New Park Road, stuck on a stretch of A road reminiscent of bits of Streatham and Norbury.


 

I know, I think living there has stunted her growth.    Impossible to grow in an environment like that.  Poor Quimmy


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> (((Quim)))
> 
> Trapped between the bright lights of Brixton town and the pleasant suburban outcrop of New Park Road, stuck on a stretch of A road reminiscent of bits of Streatham and Norbury.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know, I thinking living there has stunted her growth.    Impossible to grow in an environment like that.  Poor Quimmy






I am real Brixtons!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I am real Brixtons!


 


Can't even talk proper like what us genteel folks do

Pheasant


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I am real Brixtons!



Do you live further down the hill than the burnt out shell of a tyre place/petrol station, or past that decaying industrial building with a faded picture of James Dean? Cos that way the wasteland lies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Do you live further down the hill than the burnt out shell of a tyre place/petrol station, or past that decaying industrial building with a faded picture of James Dean? Cos that way the wasteland lies


 

That's downhill.  I thought you said uphill is where the wasteland is?

THe faded picture of James Dean is in the window of Capital Printers.  They laid half a dozen staff off a couple of months ago


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm mighty impressed with the Wild Caper deli in Brixton Arcade. At first I thought it was some sort of yuppie invasion, but it;s run by the same folks who produce the mighty tasty and superbly priced Franco Manca pizzas, and have a very strong policy for  locally sourcing food. The prices are reasonable too, and you can bring in empry bottles for refilling oil etc. 

There's a small cafe area and the coffee is absolutely superb!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

The sourcing's a bit strange in Wild Caper occasionally mind.

Difficult to see how (small) bunches of Parsley are best sourced from Israel, at cost of £1.50ish a time. I know the majority of supermarket herbs come from Israel, but it'd be nice to see an alternative, especially seeing as some of the organic herbs have been shown to be grown on disputed West Bank land.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The sourcing's a bit strange in Wild Caper occasionally mind.
> 
> Difficult to see how (small) bunches of Parsley are best sourced from Israel, at cost of £1.50ish a time. I know the majority of supermarket herbs come from Israel, but it'd be nice to see an alternative, especially seeing as some of the organic herbs have been shown to be grown on disputed West Bank land.


You should chat to them because they're very open about how they find their supplies and their plans for the future.

They have gone considerably out of their way to get as much locally sourced stuff as possible and to keep the prices reasonable. They're also keen to use sustainable technology and to recycle as much stuff as possible. If you have a better source for parsley, I'm sure they'd be interested.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Ach, I'm not that interested or informed about herb wholesalers to be fair. My gut feel is that it should be possible for some herbs to grow more locally, even if polytunnels were used. And sourcing from Israel should always carry a 'danger' tag for me.  At £1.50/1.60 per small bunch I'm not inclined to really be tempted, especially with that in mind. No roots on the coriander iirc too, which takes away some of the best flavour options. And if that plum who came in and patronised everyone on another thread is still working there I'm not exactly keen to talk to him - thehunger seemed nice, but the other one was a pompous gimp.

I don't mind Wild Caper, but I'm not tempted by a lot of the produce there. Some nice cheese and it's good to have Monmouth on offer locally. The sourdough baguettes are lovely and good value, but the premium on the risotto rices and their own brand pasta isn't really justified in flavour terms for me. The organic label for them is obviously very important on all products for them, but I'm not convinced it always helps their sourcing and value.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay! through buying the right kind of stuff we'll make the world a better place! Yay! ethical consumerism rocks....


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah, good old predictable Cheggers, his life full of joy and insight.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I don't mind Wild Caper, but I'm not tempted by a lot of the produce there. Some nice cheese and it's good to have Monmouth on offer locally. The sourdough baguettes are lovely and good value, but the premium on the risotto rices and their own brand pasta isn't really justified in flavour terms for me. The organic label for them is obviously very important on all products for them, but I'm not convinced it always helps their sourcing and value.


Again, I think you should go and chat to them. Stuff like oil/pasta sauce can be bought much cheaper if you refill their bottles and they seem really open to ideas -  but if you don't talk to them it's going to be hard for them to improve.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

it would be a shame to let you down.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> Yay! through buying the right kind of stuff we'll make the world a better place! Yay! ethical consumerism rocks....


So are you against the idea of trying to source local food rather than flying it halfway across the world?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

parlseys probably the easiest herb to grow in a pot boss...


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Doesn't grow much in winter though, does it Cheg?

Anyway, organic and occasional sourcing quibbles aside, I'd rather support local and smaller traders in the market than faceless supermarkets in the main. Not to change the world perhaps, but to keep a balance of shops and services in my area that I appreciate and value.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Doesn't grow much in winter though, does it Cheg?
> 
> .



you can freeze it. You should eat seasonally anyway if you were that bothered about all this shite. But as it is you want your parsley and eat it. So you put up a pretence of how tewwibly bad it is to fly herbs from around the world but frankly you don't give a shit as soon as it starts to impinge on your personal freedom to eat parsely any damn month of the year.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, frozen parsley is lovely, isn't it? Exactly the same

I've got enough parsley still growing for garnish fwiw, if not full on use. And who claimed that it was awful to fly herbs halfway across the world anyway?

You seem to be imagining viewpoints in your haste to troll. Surprise that.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> tewwibly


LOL. I haven't seen that particular spelling for a while.

Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> LOL. I haven't seen that particular spelling for a while.
> 
> Are you going to answer my question?



next time you jaunt off to NYC for an evening out, maybe you could offset some of your guilt by carrying over as few boxes of tarragon?!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Does tarragon grow well in NY then Cheggers? And come neatly wrapped up in boxes?

Blimey, you really are making sense here.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

the faux concern and guilt just makes me laugh my dear old tarannau; this belief that it's best to support local shops and ethically sourced shite is just nonsense - liberal guilt appeasement and nothing else that has zero affect in the grand scheme of things...still it makes you guys feel better so keep on keeping on!

seriously whats the point of worrying where your herbs come from when you jaunt off every other weekend to spin a few choons t one man and his dog over the pond?!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm mighty impressed with the Wild Caper deli in Brixton Arcade. At first I thought it was some sort of yuppie invasion, but it;s run by the same folks who produce the mighty tasty and superbly priced Franco Manca pizzas, and have a very strong policy for  locally sourcing food. The prices are reasonable too, and you can bring in empry bottles for refilling oil etc.
> 
> There's a small cafe area and the coffee is absolutely superb!



I bought some pumpkin chutney there yesterday that was made in Peckham (or Streatham, can't quite remember which).


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ach, I'm not that interested or informed about herb wholesalers to be fair. My gut feel is that it should be possible for some herbs to grow more locally, even if polytunnels were used. And sourcing from Israel should always carry a 'danger' tag for me.  At £1.50/1.60 per small bunch I'm not inclined to really be tempted, especially with that in mind. No roots on the coriander iirc too, which takes away some of the best flavour options. And if that plum who came in and patronised everyone on another thread is still working there I'm not exactly keen to talk to him - thehunger seemed nice, but the other one was a pompous gimp.
> 
> I don't mind Wild Caper, but I'm not tempted by a lot of the produce there. Some nice cheese and it's good to have Monmouth on offer locally. The sourdough baguettes are lovely and good value, but the premium on the risotto rices and their own brand pasta isn't really justified in flavour terms for me. The organic label for them is obviously very important on all products for them, but I'm not convinced it always helps their sourcing and value.



I'm not sure what premium you're talking about on the pasta, to be honest.  It's the same price as the excellent but mass-produced De Cecco brand in A&C Continental.  

I bought some of their sausages yesterday, which someone on another, foodie board has been raving about.  Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Yes, frozen parsley is lovely, isn't it? Exactly the same
> 
> I've got enough parsley still growing for garnish fwiw, if not full on use. And who claimed that it was awful to fly herbs halfway across the world anyway?
> 
> You seem to be imagining viewpoints in your haste to troll. Surprise that.



I still have parsley growing in my garden too.  And the rocket is going great guns.  It's a bit weird to be honest - especially as it hasn't been particularly warm this year.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

What are you on about dearie? I do most of my shopping locally in smaller shops because I prefer them and like to give them my money - I've not claimed to be saving the earth, but it might help safeguard their profitability and future. Why you're gabbling on about liberal guilt and 'spinning toons' is beyond me.

Your stir attempts are getting a little bit embarrassing. You're like a seagull that always swoops in, intending to ruin the picnic ... but then shits over itself somehow.  (((Chegs)))


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> What are you on about dearie? I do most of my shopping locally in smaller shops because I prefer them and like to give them my money -



you patronising prick - you don't 'give' them your money like some rich man visiting the poor


you exchange it for goods they provide you with...interesting insight into the tarannau mindset though...


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Ooh, we're down to semantics and bulletin board textual analysis now. Wow, you really aren't desperately grasping for any old straw here Cheggers.

I'd wipe that self inflicted birdshit off your forehead and move on if I were you. You may have more fun trying to stir another day, my ludicrously predictable sock puppet


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you patronising prick - you don't 'give' them your money like some rich man visiting the poor
> 
> 
> you exchange it for goods they provide you with...interesting insight into the tarannau mindset though...




I think a lot of people use the phrase giving money when they refer to small businesses, as in "i'd rather give them my money than give it to fucking Tescos". Nowt wrong with saying that.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> seriously whats the point of worrying where your herbs come from when you jaunt off every other weekend to spin a few choons t one man and his dog over the pond?!


Sorry, who does that?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ooh, we're down to semantics and bulletin board textual analysis now. Wow, you really aren't desperately grasping for any old straw here Cheggers.
> 
> I'd wipe that self inflicted birdshit off your forehead and move on if I were you. You may have more fun trying to stir another day, my ludicrously predictable sock puppet



Ah, a proper use for the wooden spoon analogy


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> next time you jaunt off to NYC for an evening out, maybe you could offset some of your guilt by carrying over as few boxes of tarragon?!


I've never "jaunted" over to NYC for "an evening out" in my life. 

Oh, and I don't like parsley either but feel free to continue your wild, incoherent ranting.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Sorry, who does that?



you do editor!


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> I've never "jaunted" over to NYC for "an evening out" in my life.
> 
> Oh, and I don't like parsley either but feel free to continue your wild, incoherent ranting.



it's not incoherent you wally - you know exactly what I'm talking about but playing dumb as is your want from time to time.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you do editor!


Boy, are you confused. Are you drunk again?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

C'mon Chegs. Do that little funny dance for us again; you're an entertaining little rascal at least. We know what's coming, but your Frank Spenceresque interventions are always amusing.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Boy, are you confused. Are you drunk again?



you don't go to new york to spin choons


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

So Chegs, now the mask has dropped and we're down to your usual schtick, what was the point that you were trying to make on this thread?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> So Chegs, now the mask has dropped and we're down to your usual schtick, what was the point that you were trying to make on this thread?



no mask to drop dear boy, simply that your policy of shopping locally and eating lcoally sourced food is absurd and ineffectual other than to alleviate your liberal guilt complexes. Same argument as it ever was. I'm using editors new york quaffline as a case in point of the hypocrisies. But then you knew that anyway didn't you - or are you as genuinely thick as you seem? My sympathies if that is the case.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you don't go to new york to spin choons


No, that's not the main reason. Never has been.

It's a lovely treat to indulge my hobby though, and it's great to get paid for playing records I love _and_ get free beer all night. And far from 'jaunting' I was over there for two weeks, meeting friends, hanging out and taking photos. 

I haven't got much work on these days, so it's fortunate that I'm now making a few quid selling my New York photos over the year. Recently, I've always earned enough to pay for the trip and all my expenses, plus a bit on top, and I'm hoping to sell a load more from this year's trip too.

So I guess you could call it a working holiday.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> No, that's not the main reason. Never has been.
> 
> It's a lovely treat to indulge my hobby though, and it's great to get paid for playing records I love _and_ get free beer all night. And far from 'jaunting' I was over there for two weeks, meeting friends, hanging out and taking photos.
> 
> I haven't got much work on these days, so it's fortunate that I'm now making a few quid selling my New York photos over the year. I now get enough to pay for the trip and all my expenses, plus a bit on top, and I'm hoping to sell a load more from this year's trip too.



you don't have to justify your practices to me ed! I'm sure you've got it all covered off anyhow...


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you don't have to justify your practices to me ed! I'm sure you've got it all covered off anyhow...


I'm not trying to justify anything - I was just correcting your earlier, inaccurate comments.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> no mask to drop dear boy, simply that your policy of shopping locally and eating lcoally sourced food is absurd and ineffectual other than to alleviate your liberal guilt complexes. Same argument as it ever was. I'm using editors new york quaffline as a case in point of the hypocrisies. But then you knew that anyway didn't you - or are you as genuinely thick as you seem? My sympathies if that is the case.



Who said that then? I simply said that I'd rather not buy herbs from Israel and prefer to support smaller local traders over supermarkets

The problem with trying to be a controversial little wag is that you've got at least try to comprehend the English language and have a point before you start playing the smartarse. Or it's self inflicted face-eggage that makes old Cheggers look like a tryhard fool again.

See above.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> no mask to drop dear boy, simply that your policy of shopping locally and eating lcoally sourced food is absurd and ineffectual other than to alleviate your liberal guilt complexes. Same argument as it ever was. I'm using editors new york quaffline as a case in point of the hypocrisies. But then you knew that anyway didn't you - or are you as genuinely thick as you seem? My sympathies if that is the case.



doesn't it ever get boring, being so smug?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The problem with trying to be a controversial little wag is* that you've got at least try to comprehend the English language *



You've done that on purpose haven't you frothy?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> 'm using editors new york quaffline as a case in point of the hypocrisies.


LOL. Your language and subject matter suggests that you seem to think you're back on some laughably failed website of yesteryear.

Get over it sunshine. There's far more important things to worry about than what happens at a "quaffline."


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> LOL. Your language and subject matter suggests that you seem to think you're back on some laughably failed website of yesteryear.
> 
> Get over it sunshine. There's far more important things to worry about than what happens at a "quaffline."



whats to get over? That you bang on about climate change, terrible 4 X 4 vehicles and the destruction of the planet then get on a plane for a translantic flight to snap gritty urban scenes & spin choons with your buddies?!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> You've done that on purpose haven't you frothy?



Blimey. Picking on a typo omission now. You really are going beyond the barrel scraping desperation stage here. 



Ooh, and now we're on an unrelated issue of the ed's NY flight, based on a Cheggers strawman about 'liberal guilt'  that he's shoehorned onto this thread. Extra bonus points all round for the transparent effort


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Blimey. Picking on a typo omission now. You really are going beyond the barrel scraping desperation stage here.



no my dear but it was rather pertinent as you had just been criticising my comprehension of the english language


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

That's weird Cheggers. You're usually all too keen to try and force words into others' posts, deliberately misreading their posts to come up with logical fallacies and irrelevant rants.  And now you can't understand if a simple conjoining word is missing.

Poor lad. So much effort, so little talent with words.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> That's weird Cheggers. You're usually all too keen to try and force words into others' posts, deliberately misreading their posts to come up with logical fallacies and irrelevant rants.  And now you can't understand if a simple conjoining word is missing.
> 
> Poor lad. So much effort, so little talent with words.



takes no effort to make a monkey out of you thicko..

I could do it with both arms tied behind my back...


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Monkey? You dirty racist.


Still, as you were, impressing nobody but your little shit-foreheaded self.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> but your little shit-foreheaded self.



you realise that makes no sense don't you thicko?

Oh well, I need to do some work now - but if you're very lucky I may come back later to explain a few more things to you...

Ta ta

*waves at frothy*


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

It's amazing how many people can't understand how a hyphen works.

Anyway, here's how us monkeys wave. You come back and eggface yourself here anytime again, y'hear.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 18, 2008)

well done everyone


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> It's amazing how many people can't understand how a hyphen works.
> 
> Anyway, here's how us monkeys wave. You come back and eggface yourself here anytime again, y'hear.



egg face or shit-foreheaded? Which is it to be shakespeare? And what's with the head obsession?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> whats to get over? That you bang on about climate change, terrible 4 X 4 vehicles and the destruction of the planet then get on a plane for a translantic flight to snap gritty urban scenes & spin choons with your buddies?!


Poor old cheg. He really can't get over it!

Pointless asking what you do of course, because you've got a proven track record of being the kind of spineless coward who can only mouth off and criticise others from the comfort of your little anonymous log in. Still, at least you're writing it here now and not on some laughably failed backstabbing site that really showed urban75_ how it should be done!_

LOL!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Ms T said:


> I'm not sure what premium you're talking about on the pasta, to be honest.  It's the same price as the excellent but mass-produced De Cecco brand in A&C Continental.
> 
> I bought some of their sausages yesterday, which someone on another, foodie board has been raving about.  Looking forward to trying them.



I thought the half size bags were about £1.20 a pop, although maybe I'm mistaken on that one. I'll look again next time.

I haven't bought much DeCecco from A&C for a little while to be fair. I've been cleaning down the excess pasta packages for some time


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

Is he pissed already?

Anyway, thanks chegs, this thread has prompted me to go patronise their business right now. I will spend a fortune and smugly devour it.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Poor old cheg. He really can't get over it!
> 
> Pointless asking what you do of course, because you've got a proven track record of being the kind of spineless coward who can only mouth off and criticise others from the comfort of your little anonymous log in. Still, at least you're writing it here now and not on some laughably failed backstabbing site that really showed urban75_ how it should be done!_
> 
> LOL!



my mistake, you obviously don't do any of those things I suggested.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Is he pissed already?
> 
> Anyway, thanks chegs, this thread has prompted me to go patronise their business right now. I will spend a fortune and smugly devour it.



I'm at work.



err great, I'm very glad for you. Although given you put this:

putting on too much weight 

are you sure that's wise?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Is he pissed already?


Sounds like it. He's like a drunk bloke barking out the same shit that people lost interest in years ago, but he's too in love with his own voice to realise what a crashing bore he's turned into.

Give it up cheg, You've become a travesty. A really dull one at that.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Sounds like it. He's like a drunk bloke barking out the same shit that people lost interest in years ago, but he's too in love with his own voice to realise what a crashing bore he's turned into.
> 
> Give it up cheg, You've become a travesty. A really dull one at that.



I'm at work mr ethical consumer. I do not drink at work.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> well done everyone



is that your signature for the day?
getting a bit bitchy innit?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

twisted said:


> getting a bit bitchy innit?



they always do when ed gets a bit of criticism, he doesn't like being shown up in his own manor!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> they always do when ed gets a bit of criticism, he doesn't like being shown up in his own manor!



actually i was referring mostly to another thread that el jefe said that on; this is kind of featherweight stuff in comparison


----------



## linerider (Dec 18, 2008)

So,anyone got any views on Shopping Locally?.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi;8491829]they always do when ed gets a bit of criticism said:


> actually i was referring mostly to another thread ...


Oops! Looks like you got that one wrong too!

Keep it up chegs. This is genius!


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

any port in a storm ed eh?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> any port in a storm ed eh?


You're just boring now and it's pointless arguing with Mr Sneery Anonymous. One day you'll have the bottle to argue on a level playing field...


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

what is all this anonymous melarkey you've suddenly latched on to?!



ask me a question I'll give you a straight answer...


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> what is all this anonymous melarkey you've suddenly latched on to?!
> 
> 
> 
> ask me a question I'll give you a straight answer...


Who do you work for? How much do you earn? How many flights a year do you take?

All topics you've discussed about me in the past....


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> they always do when ed gets a bit of criticism, he doesn't like being shown up in his own manor!



don't fucking bring me into this, I wasn't taking sides,  you fucker


----------



## ajdown (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> what is all this anonymous melarkey you've suddenly latched on to?!



Anonymous?







I thought this was about local shopping, not Scientology?

I shop locally.  Sainsburys is about a 5 minute walk.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Who do you work for? How much do you earn? How many flights a year do you take?
> 
> ....



make websites, £5k p.a, I cycle everywhere I go...

Where those questions might have been asked editor, I don't recall you ever answering them truthfully, so err how are my answers different to yours - it's none of my business what you do and what you get up to but this website puts you firmly in the 'public eye/domain' so you will get scrutinised - and you do benefit from that. Its a decision you've made. I haven't made such a decision.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

linerider said:


> So,anyone got any views on Shopping Locally?.


Yes, enough of that nonsense.
 I've just come back from the shop and bought shitloads of Xmas indulgences - very nice cheeses, black pudding, lovely cured ham and some other cold meats and condiments. They had some nice looking black pudding and all which I've
Nell and linerider were very friendly and helpful. Nell knows her stuff as well. Their fish delivery arrived while I was there and I'm certainly going to go back there to get some fish after Xmas. Well worth the walk up the hill. I've been lazy for too long.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> Where those questions might have been asked editor, I don't recall you ever answering them truthfully, so err how are my answers different to yours - it's none of my business what you do and what you get up to but this website puts you firmly in the 'public eye/domain' so you will get scrutinised - and you do benefit from that. Its a decision you've made. I haven't made such a decision.


On these boards I'm "editor" and entitled to as much privacy as any other poster - yet  stirrers like you are quick to drag in my personal life for sneering discussion here and elsewhere to score cheap points. It's all a bit pathetic and cowardly really.

I'm sure if I looked into your personal circumstances I'd find ample examples of the kind of hypocrisy you're quick to accuse others of, but it's a pointless exercise because I know I'd never get truthful answers if the questions got too uncomfortable for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

Perhaps you guys should discuss this on another thread


----------



## Pieface (Dec 18, 2008)

Fish?  What fish?  Is it fresh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Fish?  What fish?  Is it fresh?


Yeah, all ethical Freedon line-caught etc - smoked fish as well


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Perhaps you guys should discuss this on another thread


No, it's OK, I'm bored with it now and  I won't let cheg drag this board down into the disgusting muck-raking depths of the pathetic sites he was associated with.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yeah, all ethical Freedon line-caught etc - smoked fish as well



I fucking love smoked fish.  Get in.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> No, it's OK, I'm bored with it now and  I won't let cheg drag this board down into the disgusting muck-raking depths of the pathetic sites he was associated with.



you'd never doing anything would you ed

You'd never use a cheap is he drunk slur when you know i've got a booze problem...comedy gold old man, comedy gold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> No, it's OK, I'm bored with it now and  I won't let cheg drag this board down into the disgusting muck-raking depths of the pathetic sites he was associated with.



Try to resist rising to it then 


Yes, shopping locally is GOOD
Eating nice food is GOOD


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> You'd never use a cheap is he drunk slur when you know i've got a booze problem...comedy gold old man, comedy gold.



That was me. Sorry, it was out of order. 

Now can we move on and talk about lovely food?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I fucking love smoked fish.  Get in.


well I think they'd got some salmon and mackerel.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you'd never doing anything would you ed
> 
> You'd never use a cheap is he drunk slur when you know i've got a booze problem...comedy gold old man, comedy gold.


Didn't know you still had a booze problem actually. 

But maybe that's because I don't have an unhealthy interest in the personal,  off-board affairs of posters.

I hope you get over your problem soon. Really.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yes, shopping locally is GOOD



and there you have it full circle. The idiocy of the argument. Makes no odds to anything save whether or not a petty bourgeois shop owner/businessman survives or not. The pretence you're _doing something_ is as disgusting and self serving as it is dishonest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> and there you have it full circle. The idiocy of the argument. Makes no odds to anything save whether or not a petty bourgeois shop owner/businessman survives or not. The pretence you're _doing something_ is as disgusting and self serving as it is dishonest.


It's about feeling part of a community to me. I haven't thought that much about it further than to be honest.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> and there you have it full circle. The idiocy of the argument. Makes no odds to anything save whether or not a petty bourgeois shop owner/businessman survives or not. The pretence you're _doing something_ is as disgusting and self serving as it is dishonest.



What the bleeding hell are you on about? Clyde's happy that he's been able to buy some good food convienently close to him, not put on a Mother Theresa act and claimed to be saving the world.


You go on about others frothing, but that post is all hyperbolic nonsensical bibble, complete with pompous finger-waggling.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> What the bleeding hell are you on about? Clyde's happy that he's been able to buy some good food convienently close to him, not put on a Mother Theresa act and claimed to be saving the world.
> 
> 
> You go on about others frothing, but that post is all hyperbolic nonsensical bibble, complete with pompous finger-waggling.



is he? I didn't know you were his spokeperson?

No my post makes perfect sense. You just don't seem to be able to understand it. That is something entirely different and down to your mental deficiencies.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope, but I know him well enough to know that ethical concerns aren't top of his list of the reasons for shopping locally. The man likes his food and good on him for that.

You tried much the same trick with me earlier in the thread fwiw Cheggers - it didn't wash with me, let alone with Clyde. You seemed all too keen to imply that my lack of keeness to buy overpriced Israeli parsley equated to some kind of principled 'local produce only' stance - it clearly wasn't, despite your best efforts at misreading me for effect.

I wish you all the best with your problems Cheggers, because fuck knows you're not making sense or sounding happy here. There has to be a different way for you to get your kicks than playing the repetitive dufus on a Brixton forum.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I wish you all the best with your problems Cheggers, because fuck knows you're not making sense or sounding happy here. There has to be a different way for you to get your kicks than playing the repetitive dufus on a Brixton forum.



cheers for the fake concern but I'm perfectly happy cheers tarannau...



the fact I find the hypocrisy of urban75 and its carte blanche ethical fair trade politics extremely distasteful has thankfully nothing to do with my state of mind and general well being! I like taking pot shots at you because you're such a po faced little knob that takes himself very seriously indeed. The booze thing is just an ongoing thing I deal with.

Laughing at you fair trade ethical local shoppers is just a past time when bored at work and you can bleat all you like that thats not you but i've seen enough of your posts and been here long enough to knows its exactly what you are.



Merry Xmas frothy!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2008)

Blimey... 

I live near NPR and am now glad I shop in Tescos/Sainsburys


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Only problem is that I'd never claim to be a fair trade ethical shopper and neither would Clyde I suspect. Which begs the question why are you recycling this schtick from the big bag of tired rants?

If you've seen my posts and can conclude that I'm some kind of holier than thou elite ethical eater then you're sadly deluded. Christ, I've been known to sing the praises of fried chicken and cheap Mc double cheeseburgers on here. I like food period, from the trashy to the grand.


----------



## pboi (Dec 18, 2008)

fuck Israel, and fuck its Parsley

Merry Xmas


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Only problem is that I'd never claim to be a fair trade ethical shopper and neither would Clyde I suspect. Which begs the question why are you recycling this schtick from the big bag of tired rants?
> 
> If you've seen my posts and can conclude that I'm some kind of holier than thou elite ethical eater then you're sadly deluded. Christ, I've been known to sing the praises of fried chicken and cheap Mc double cheeseburgers on here. I like food period, from the trashy to the grand.



well he was crying about the fact he purchased some tewwible quail from lidl only this week...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

so?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

And Clyde purchased and ate them, despite the fact he knew about their treatment.Hardly crying was it?

By the way I'd get that speech impediment checked out if I were you - I know you're a posh kid playing the internet numbskull, but the 'www's' give you away.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> And Clyde purchased and ate them, despite the fact he knew about their treatment.Hardly crying was it?
> 
> By the way I'd get that speech impediment checked out if I were you - I know you're a posh kid playing the internet numbskull, but the 'www's' give you away.



christ it's like arguing with a lobtomised insect.

Right you said clyde wasn't an ethical fair trade shopper - yes?
I said he was crying ( ) about purchasing some tewwible qwail from lidl only this week and asking how you get ethically bred/fed quail - yes?

This proves clyde is interested in the ethical sourcing of his food. And is contradictory to you claiming he wasn't interested in that kind of thing - ergo lobotomised insect, you were wrong.

bingo.

Are you honestly not able to follow this...?!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

'Interested' is very different from caricaturing someone as a proletysing ethical shopper and suggesting they're 'crying' though, no matter how much you bluster with emoticons and shizzle about lobotomised insects. It's a piss weak argument and you know it.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> so?



I apologise for dragging you into it clyde. Tarannau seems to have adopted you as some sort of support worker/home help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't really know what you're on about. So what if I was thinking about the provenance of the quail? What's this got to do with being pleased with having a local shop that sells nice things? That's my primary concern. I'm not too consistent with getting ethical food but will get it if it's available and affordable. I don't lose any sleep if I end up buying intensively reared supermarket meat though.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> I apologise for dragging you into it clyde.



where's my apology?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't really know what you're on about. So what if I was thinking about the provenance of the quail? What's this got to do with being pleased with having a local shop that sells nice things? That's my primary concern. I'm not too consistent with getting ethical food but will get it if it's available and affordable. I don't lose any sleep if I end up buying intensively reared supermarket meat though.



sorry, I'll have to take the first answer from your self appointed spokesperson, unless you ask him to maybe step down from his role?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> where's my apology?



apologies jefe for something or other.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> sorry, I'll have to take the first answer from your self appointed spokesperson, unless you ask him to maybe step down from his role?



Which was?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Which was?



I think I implied that it was more about the food and convenience with you, not that you made out to be the Mother Theresa of ethical eating.

I think I was fair on that one. Especially since we last swapped 'culinary' tips about crispy pig skin from the Colombian butcher.

I've no idea where this leaves Cheg and his hysterical ethical shopping rant mind. He's covering himself in logic and glory here, that's for sure.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

here are the posts from quail  gate:

_Nice, but read about them in HFW's meat book and felt a bit guilty.  

Almost impossible to get ethically raised quail. 
Most are kept in batteries and this is particularly distressing for quail due to their 'shy and sensitive temperament' and their need to fly.

Doesn't mean that they're OK though.
Apparently only one UK company does free-range and none do organic


wander what HFW is on about then

I guess so
Anyway these were imported Spanish quail from Lidl and cost £5 for 4, so I'm pretty sure they weren't free range_

these are the posts of an ethical shopper no doubt.

So despite the spokesmans comments & clyde's I'd assert ethicall considerations often come into play when cylde chooses his grub. sorry but it's a fairly open and shut case.

Therefore cyldes spokesperson was totally wrong in his earlier assertions to the contrary.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think there's any inconsistency in any statements here but yours


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't think there's any inconsistency in any statements here but yours



you  wouldn't would you - no one wants to be known as some sort of dowdy ethical shopper - fortunately your posts when you were off your guard identify you as such.

Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

You've lost it. What exactly are you disapproving of here? Being ethical? Not being ethical? Or are you just making digs at people randomly for the sake of it?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, anyway, I just popped into Wild Capers in Brixton and bought a bag of penne pasta, a large tub of fresh pesto sauce and some fresh ricotta cheese, all for £3.90. There looks enough there for four people and I'm fairly confident that I couldn't get a better deal in the supermarket for such fresh ingredients, so it seems a pretty damn good deal to me. 

The fact that I'm supporting a friend's local business with staff that have the time to chat to me, suggest recipes and answer any questions I might have about the food makes it more of an enjoyable experience too.

*awaits random outburst from Mr Angry


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> *awaits random outburst from Mr Angry



anger is an energy mr editor...I believe you know this.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> anger is an energy mr editor...I believe you know this.


It may be, but your random slabs of sneering misanthropy are just making you look like a deeply unhappy and bitter person.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> It may be, but your random slabs of sneering misanthropy are just making you look like a deeply unhappy and bitter person.



what an odd thing to conclude. Another little cheap shot slur/snipe of the sort that you'd *never* indulge in...



nighty night kids. Remember while you shop locally you're doing good and supporting the local community, much better that shopping at a big nasty supermarket. Dear god - that its come to this with a bunch of simpletons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2008)

You are helping building a better community for a start and have more chance of finding some really nice food. Yes, it's very simple.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> nighty night kids. Remember while you shop locally you're doing good and supporting the local community, much better that shopping at a big nasty supermarket. Dear god - that its come to this with a bunch of simpletons.


I can only gaze and marvel at what you've made of yourself, and stand in awe at your fabulously effective campaigning work, your superb inter-human skills and can only remain totally dumbstruck by the incredible real world results of your self professed intellectual superiority.

But I'm afraid you'll have to remind me what you've actually _don_e apart from sneer and present yourself as a particularly bitter individual with an inflated self-opinion?

Please tell us poor simpletons, cheg.


----------



## brix (Dec 18, 2008)

linerider said:


> So,anyone got any views on Shopping Locally?.





Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yes, enough of that nonsense.
> I've just come back from the shop and bought shitloads of Xmas indulgences - very nice cheeses, black pudding, lovely cured ham and some other cold meats and condiments. They had some nice looking black pudding and all which I've
> Nell and linerider were very friendly and helpful. Nell knows her stuff as well. Their fish delivery arrived while I was there and I'm certainly going to go back there to get some fish after Xmas. Well worth the walk up the hill. I've been lazy for too long.



Thanks you two 

The rest of you - for fucks sake, what's going on!!

I go to work and find that my thread about the lovely Spoon Deli has been taken over, first as an advert for Wildcaper (irritating as it's already had a thread, posted by someone involved in the company, extolling it's virtues) and secondly as a bloody bunfight which just seems to be some point scoring exercise.

I've been working at special school today, where I've been called a cunt, fat bitch, and told that I'm going to be 'shanked' , plus I'm feeling like death warmed up, so I'm in a bad, bad mood 

Now, fuck out of my nice cosy thread *waves fists*


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can we invite Intostella & AK back here for a day as well for a proper Brixton forum Xmas pantomime?


----------



## brix (Dec 18, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Can we invite Intostella & AK back here for a day as well for a proper Brixton forum Xmas pantomime?



No!

*Rolls up sleeves.  Punches fist into palm in a menacing way.*


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, g'wan. 
Think of it as similar to watching an old episode of Fawlty Towers or something


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> I can only gaze and marvel at what you've made of yourself, and stand in awe at your fabulously effective campaigning work, your superb inter-human skills and can only remain totally dumbstruck by the incredible real world results of your self professed intellectual superiority.
> 
> But I'm afraid you'll have to remind me what you've actually _don_e apart from sneer and present yourself as a particularly bitter individual with an inflated self-opinion?
> 
> Please tell us poor simpletons, cheg.



I do lots of things editor. 

But I don't advertise them all over the net as I'm not a self publicist *ahem*


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2008)

brix said:


> Thanks you two
> 
> The rest of you - for fucks sake, what's going on!!
> 
> ...




The "bloody bunfight" was mostly over someone knocking tarannau about the benefits of shopping locally.
They've gone now and the thread was back on course before you got all precious. 
Agree with you about Wildcaper in SW9, though.

ETA...spoke too soon, see above post


----------



## ajdown (Dec 18, 2008)

I like Spoon 

Particularly pleased they sell Lincolnshire Poacher in there.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

Seeing as the thread specifically refers to "and other local shops" it seemed reasonable to mention another local deli. Anyway, the pasta I had from Wildcapers was lovely and great value.  I'll try and check out Spoon soon.

Does someone want to write a short review on the place and I'll stick it on the urban Brixton pages.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Seeing as the thread specifically refers to "and other local shops" it seemed reasonable to mention another local deli.




Wildcaper is in Brixton and Spoon is, according to your goodself earlier in this thread, near Brighton.

Therefore, how can Wildcaper possibly be local to Spoon?

Gotcha!


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

twisted said:


> Wildcaper is in Brixton and Spoon is, according to your goodself earlier in this thread, near Brighton.
> 
> Therefore, how can Wildcaper possibly be local to Spoon?
> 
> Gotcha!


Well, if you're happy to admit that you're not in Brixton at all but located in some far flung outpost that's virtually in Brighton, I'll be happy to concede that point. 

So, just to recap: Editor shouldn't mention Wildcaper and Twisted agrees that SW2 is more Brighton than Brixton.

Deal!


----------



## brix (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Seeing as the thread specifically refers to "and other local shops" it seemed reasonable to mention another local deli. Anyway, the pasta I had from Wildcapers was lovely and great value.  I'll try and check out Spoon soon.
> 
> Does someone want to write a short review on the place and I'll stick it on the urban Brixton pages.




By other local shops I was referring to the (admittedly very specific ) locality of New Park Road.  Just think our handy little parade of shops deserves a plug being out in the 'wastelands' and all.  Clearly people can mention any other shops they want but Wildcaper has had more than it's share of free publicity on here and I was hoping to redress the balance a bit.  That is all.  Apologies if I came over a bit tetchy.  It's been onehelluva day.

ETA Happy to write a review unless anyone else wants to do it.


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2008)

I think chegrimadi has proved he is a cunt, that is all.


----------



## tippee (Dec 19, 2008)

My missus went to Spoon recently and purchased some olives and they were a bloody rip off.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 19, 2008)

brix said:


> Just think our handy little parade of shops deserves a plug being out in the 'wastelands' and all.



Not quite sure that a 10 minute bus ride with buses every couple of minutes really counts as 'wasteland'.

I mean, from getting off the bus by Morleys, waiting for the lights, crossing the road etc it takes almost half that time to get across to the market.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 19, 2008)

tippee said:


> My missus went to Spoon recently and purchased some olives and they were a bloody rip off.



In what way? I'm not the greatest fan of olives if I'm honest, but people pay highly for the right ones.

Not that I'm very good at selecting them to be fair. Were the ones at Spoon any good?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 19, 2008)

I had Olive once.

Popeye nearly killed me.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 19, 2008)

<groan>

I bet Popeye could cross a road in under 5 mins as well.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 19, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I bet Popeye could cross a road in under 5 mins as well.



Depends whether he takes his life into his own hands and weaves in and out of the traffic in the new-look dangerous Town Centre Improvements, or does the right (safe and legal) thing of going down to the traffic lights and waiting for the green man to show.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2008)

editor said:


> Well, if you're happy to admit that you're not in Brixton at all but located in some far flung outpost that's virtually in Brighton, I'll be happy to concede that point.
> 
> So, just to recap: Editor shouldn't mention Wildcaper and Twisted agrees that SW2 is more Brighton than Brixton.
> 
> Deal!



So, Brixton Hill has acquired a beach, an aquarium and a pier as well as better shops?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2008)

twisted said:


> So, Brixton Hill has acquired a beach, an aquarium and a pier as well as better shops?


You can't call it Brixton Hill any more in that case.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2008)

editor said:


> You can't call it Brixton Hill any more in that case.



How's this sound?

Brixton Hill Beach
Brixton Hill Pier
Brixton Hill Aquarium

and (just to keep Brix happy)

good local shops on New Park Road, off Brixton Hill.

Yeah take that Brighton!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 19, 2008)

Brixton Heights


----------



## Pieface (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anyone else find these pretend arguments about the top and bottom of Brixton Hill the dullest and least entertaining posts ever in the history of Urban.
It's really really really boring and unfunny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2008)

yup


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Does anyone else find these pretend arguments about the top and bottom of Brixton Hill the dullest and least entertaining posts ever in the history of Urban.
> It's really really really boring and unfunny.


You're only saying that because you inhabit the snow capped northern peaks.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 19, 2008)

I expected that 

It's just trotted out every now and then like your senile old grandad's war stories when he comes to tea.
Never ever ever has one of them made me laugh.
But anyway, go on.  Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I expected that
> 
> It's just trotted out every now and then like your senile old grandad's war stories when he comes to tea.
> Never ever ever has one of them made me laugh.
> But anyway, go on.  Just had to get that off my chest.


Blame twisted. It's his fault.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 19, 2008)

I shall - I'll get him later


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2008)

He's one of your own too.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah well PieEye, ponies are SHIT too. So there.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I shall - I'll get him later



Ahem. I like both ends of the hill. Blame the haterz.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2008)

I just bought a pot of "Hotter than hell" chilli paste from Spoon (http://www.chillipepperpete.com/)

Just tried a spot about half the size of a grain of salt on my tongue.  Ten minutes later, it's still burning.


----------



## thehunger (Apr 4, 2009)

*'ERBS*

Picking this up a bit late, but felt compelled to mention that our growing 'program' has started. We have planted some herbs - mainly basil, but the contentious parsley may soon follow - as seedlings under grow lights in the back room. We can transfer them to the awaiting trays above the fridges (under another dedicated grow light already installed) when they are a bit bigger. There is also a lot of space on the market roof, so we can send some plants up for real sunshine when it gets warmer. Let's hope this experiment, apart from giving us simple pleasure, also puts to bed some of the arguments about inethical sourcing. Judging by the spikiness on this site though, it will probably start an argument about wasting energy . . . 

Oh-oh.


P.S. I don't know who the 'ponsy' fellow is who you think started a thread to promote the shop. He doesn't work for us. We have so far been sexists, in favour of employing only girls, actually.


----------



## brix (Apr 4, 2009)

thehunger said:


> Picking this up a bit late, but felt compelled to mention that our growing 'program' has started. We have planted some herbs - mainly basil, but the contentious parsley may soon follow - as seedlings under grow lights in the back room. We can transfer them to the awaiting trays above the fridges (under another dedicated grow light already installed) when they are a bit bigger. There is also a lot of space on the market roof, so we can send some plants up for real sunshine when it gets warmer. Let's hope this experiment, apart from giving us simple pleasure, also puts to bed some of the arguments about inethical sourcing. Judging by the spikiness on this site though, it will probably start an argument about wasting energy . . .
> 
> Oh-oh.
> 
> ...




Why don't you post this on the thread that's about your deli?  
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8304873#post8304873

This thread is about the deli and shops on New Park Road.


----------



## Planty (Apr 26, 2009)

Had my first trip to Spoon on Fri.  Lovely, lovely coffee  
Nice feeling around there too - like the Norwich of my childhood. Very sunny and friendly.
Anyone know what those beautiful purple flowered trees with no leaves are?  They're on the same side as Spoon but near Brix hill.  Lovely.


----------



## brix (May 1, 2009)

Planty said:


> Had my first trip to Spoon on Fri.  Lovely, lovely coffee
> Nice feeling around there too - like the Norwich of my childhood. Very sunny and friendly.
> *Anyone know what those beautiful purple flowered trees with no leaves are?*  They're on the same side as Spoon but near Brix hill.  Lovely.



I don't know either but, at this time of year when they flower, I always wonder what they are, mean to find out, and never do 

Anyone know what they are?  Here's a pic of the trees in question:


----------



## Planty (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for that Brix.  They're great, aren't they? 
Hmm.  I'll go have another look in a week or so...   Bound to have leaves by then.  That'll make identification easier.


----------



## Planty (May 10, 2009)

Maybe it's this...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacaranda_mimosifolia


Sorry, probably should've put this in a different thread, eh?


----------



## happyshopper (May 11, 2009)

*beautiful purple flowered trees*

There's another one in Tunstall Road, just opposite the tube station.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 11, 2009)

Is it a paler hybrid of the Judas Tree _Cercis siliquastrum_ which flowers in May IIRC


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2009)

Nah, looks like a Foxglove tree, Paulownia tomentosa


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2009)

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Paulownia_tomentosa_JPG3b.jpg


----------



## lang rabbie (May 12, 2009)

Ta muchly, Mrs M


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2009)

It's quite a good street tree. There are more and more getting planted.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2009)

The tree that had me and a few other gardeners I know flummoxed for a while was the loquat. You see it quite a lot in gardens around Brixton. Looks really tropical but it's Chinese.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2009)

My present tree for flummoxation is one I've seen around the Victoria area. There's one just outside The Greencoat Boy round the back of what used to be the Army & Navy.


----------



## Planty (May 13, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Paulownia_tomentosa_JPG3b.jpg


----------



## Planty (May 13, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My present tree for flummoxation is one I've seen around the Victoria area. There's one just outside The Greencoat Boy round the back of what used to be the Army & Navy.



http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub1520.html

This one?  Hmm...  *searches for glasses*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2009)

It's a lot bigger than that now...it has variegated leaves a bit like privet but bugger.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's a lot bigger than that now...it has variegated leaves a bit like privet but *bugger*.


 

Bugger you don't have a photo of it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 19, 2009)

bugger that it's about the only tree I cannot name


----------



## ajdown (May 19, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> bugger that it's about the only tree I cannot name



Call it Dave?


----------



## brix (Jan 26, 2010)

Bit skint at the moment but was in *need *of treats today.  

Popped over to Spoon and bought a delicious crusty onion and walnut loaf, a slab of suberb Morbier cheese, and a big bar of fair trade and organic dark truffle chocolate.  All for just over £6.  Not bad, eh?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got a friend to pick up one of Spoon's chicken pies. It's not that they're not delicious, they are, but the chicken one was for a friend as I'm a veggie but it won't still be good when friend visits. The pies are highly recommended, along with the cheese selection.


----------



## brix (Jan 26, 2010)

nagapie said:


> I just got a friend to pick up one of Spoon's chicken pies. It's not that they're not delicious, they are, but the chicken one was for a friend as I'm a veggie but it won't still be good when friend visits. The pies are highly recommended, along with the cheese selection.



Nell had just baked a load of pies when I was in earlier and they smelled bloody delicious!  You know she does veggie pies too, don't you?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 26, 2010)

brix said:


> Nell had just baked a load of pies when I was in earlier and they smelled bloody delicious!  You know she does veggie pies too, don't you?



Yes, they're really good and I have one in my fridge right now.


----------



## brix (Jan 26, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Yes, they're really good and I have one in my fridge right now.



She trained as a pastry chef and it shows! Enjoy


----------



## joyy (Jan 26, 2010)

bought some olive bread from there and it was the best ever!!


----------



## brix (May 8, 2010)

Spoon Deli's up for a 'Deli of the Year Award'!  As a Brixton Hiller (Hillite?) I think it would be great if a local business won something like this.  Nell's worked incredibly hard to make a go of the place and it's a real gem.  Vote now at www.delioftheyear.co.uk


----------



## nagapie (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, vote Spoon. It's awesome and it's in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2010)

i've only been once. 
it's too far up the hill for this lazybones.
i'll vote anyway cos the one time i did go, nell was very friendly and sold me some nice cheese.


----------



## ajdown (May 9, 2010)

Voted.

Reminds me, Nell's doing a cake for me this week and I need to pop in and check it's all going ok.


----------



## quimcunx (May 9, 2010)

She sold me a gorgeous shropshire blue so I'll vote.


----------



## ajdown (May 9, 2010)

I like the Lincolnshire Poacher she sells - nice hard, strong cheese with a real bite.


----------

